# Imbellis Show off



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Short video of my imbellis pair

in this video i just recently introduce the female to the tank to excite the male only(no spawn intended at least not yet) minutes after i stop the video to editing and render the video the male had already started a small nest


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeaN0scjWK4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Short video of my imbellis pair
> 
> in this video i just recently introduce the female to the tank to excite the male only(no spawn intended at least not yet) minutes after i stop the video to editing and render the video the male had already started a small nest


This is the Updated Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGiLR1DC7Gw


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are looking good. I love when the females get their vertical stripes happening. 

I could so see myself having just a male to keep as a pet. Luckily I am too broke at the moment!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ugh.. I am so going to research more into this and the imbellis species.. I think my boyfriend would kill me if I switched from breeding splendens to wild species hehe  But would totally be worth it lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Just tell him you have some plainer splendens you are spawning haha


----------

